# CS3 Jpeg Bild öffnet sich nicht nach Bearbeitung



## woma (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wenn ich im Adobe CS3 ein jpeg Bild bearbeitet habe und abspeicher und dann wieder im Adobe öffnen will bekomme ich die Meldung  es sei ein Programmfehler aufgetreten. Das Bild öffnet sich nicht.  Ich habe das Programm deinstalliert und wieder installiert hat nichts gebracht. Dann habe ich das Programm auf einen anderen Rechner installiert da läuft es. Weis einer von Euch was man da machen kann ?  Danke


----------



## Muster Max (24. Juni 2007)

Ruf doch am besten mal den AdobeSupport an dafür sind die da.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## nille (17. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss den Thread mal wieder hochholen, weil ich seit ein paar Tagen dasselbe Problem habe. Sobald ich eine PSD Datei in CS3 laden will, kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil ein Programmfehler aufgetreten ist".

Es handelt sich um CS3, das unter Windows 7 läuft bzw. bisher immer einwandfrei lief.
Vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem und kann helfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kalterjava (18. August 2011)

Schau mal. Markus erklärt hier, wie man Photoshop einfach zurücksetzt.
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/310565-photoshop-kann-nicht-mehr-speichern.html

VG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. August 2011)

Es kann sein, dass in deinem System irgendwelche Fonts "kaputt sind". Klingt erstmal völlig abwegig, ist aber oft die Ursache für merkwürdige Fehler. Suche einfach mal via Google zum Thema "font corruption", falls der Reset der Voreinstellungen nicht weiterhilft.

Ein weiterer Quell von Ungemach kann "Version Cue" sein, oder irgendeine Änderung an der Drucker-Konfiguration im System, oder Probleme mit einem Font Manager (Extensis Suitcase) u.v.m.


----------

